# Bronze, bronze, bronze



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Bremont Broadsword Bronze

Stopped by the boutique in Hong Kong and had a look at these trio of bronze beauties. Absolutely gorgeous and it just wears so nicely on the wrist. 40mm is perfect. Torn by it and its stainless steel counterpart. Which one would you get? Bronze with the slate, sotek or tobacco dial or stainless steel with the black dial?

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Easy — steel all the way. Not a fan of bronze.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

The green dial for me


----------



## 383prr (Sep 23, 2012)

Bronze with slate dial, all day long.


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

383prr said:


> Bronze with slate dial, all day long.


Yeah. That's a killer combo.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Green for me followed closely by the slate.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't go with bronze its simply just a stolen design that vertex watches came out with months ago. And owning both brands the vertex is finished way better. Go with the steel bremont. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

So, by your account did Vertex steal the bronze idea from the IWC Spitfire? And did Bremont scramble to produce the bronze in under the six to nine months since the Vertex became known and available?

To the OP: I haven't seen one in person yet - but I have been eyeballing the IWC Spitfire - green and bronze is on my list. Bronze in general is on my list.

To Devmartin: I haven't seen the Vertex either but it is compelling - great back story, great family story and to your point, what appears to be excellent execution. Neither the Vertex or the Bremont offer the tech of the Spitfire though (in-house cal, anti-mag protection and extreme pressure rating) ... but then, neither of those watches cost $4990 either ... The Bremont is compelling, I'm just not a small seconds guy in general.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

jskane said:


> So, by your account did Vertex steal the bronze idea from the IWC Spitfire? And did Bremont scramble to produce the bronze in under the six to nine months since the Vertex became known and available?
> 
> To the OP: I haven't seen one in person yet - but I have been eyeballing the IWC Spitfire - green and bronze is on my list. Bronze in general is on my list.
> 
> To Devmartin: I haven't seen the Vertex either but it is compelling - great back story, great family story and to your point, what appears to be excellent execution. Neither the Vertex or the Bremont offer the tech of the Spitfire though (in-house cal, anti-mag protection and extreme pressure rating) ... but then, neither of those watches cost $4990 either ... The Bremont is compelling, I'm just not a small seconds guy in general.


That IWC spitfire is a remake of the RAF IWC issued watches not a dirty dozen watch. Vertex or bremont did not steal the bronze idea from IWC they are just following a market trend. Most company's are producing many watch variations in bronze cases. What I'm saying is that Bremont did copy vertex and produce a dirty dozen homage in bronze. The watches are made to look like the original www watches of World War 2. Which vertex actual produced and has real history towards the original.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

I hear what you are saying and you're right about the IWC origins vs. Vertex & Bremont. I just don't buy the accusation that Bremont "copied" Vertex. You could be right ... but it's really just speculation, isn't it?


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Listening to this weeks episode of the TGN podcast they cover the bronze broadsword and in that episode, I think it is Jason or is it James, recalls viewing them back in March in New York on his last trip before lockdown. So Bremont have had these in the works for quite some time it would appear but have waited to release them now. Not sure why, perhaps they wanted to see how the bronze aged?

The Vertex is a cool looking watch, and actually they mention this on TGN too, but I think it is limited to 150 pieces so good look in actually being able to get one. In addition the Broadsword has a date window and I believe the Vertex does not. 

Both very cool watches and I was back in the Bremont boutique this afternoon and very very nearly went with a Broadsword in stainless steel. Had to hold myself back in the end but think I will be back soon to pull the trigger on one. I actually really liked it on the bracelet which I didn’t think I would.

Cheers,
Delrious.


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Nick English Bremont Bronze Blog - Reading this now makes me want the bronze over the stainless steel. Hmmm....


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm brand new to Bremont and I've got to say this is one of the loveliest bronze watches I've seen. Especially with this dial.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> I'm brand new to Bremont and I've got to say this is one of the loveliest bronze watches I've seen. Especially with this dial.
> 
> View attachment 15737752


It certainly is a nice looking watch for sure.


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Sc0ttg said:


> I'm brand new to Bremont and I've got to say this is one of the loveliest bronze watches I've seen. Especially with this dial.
> 
> View attachment 15737752
> 
> .


This is not helping me. Specially as that is the exact combo I'm thinking of getting. Great macro shot by the way and enjoy the watch. It looks stunning.

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Delirious said:


> This is not helping me. Specially as that is the exact combo I'm thinking of getting. Great macro shot by the way and enjoy the watch. It looks stunning.
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


I re-read my post and see how it reads that I own it right now, which is not what I intended. It was more of an, "I cant believe I missed this brand and this watch looks amazing".

The picture is from their site and so sorry about the confusion. I plan to pick it up though!


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Sc0ttg said:


> I re-read my post and see how it reads that I own it right now, which is not what I intended. It was more of an, "I cant believe I missed this brand and this watch looks amazing".
> 
> The picture is from their site and so sorry about the confusion. I plan to pick it up though!


Ha ha. That explains the quality of the macro shot! Well, it seems like it is fate for you. Best go to your dealer and pick one up!
I know I am going to be doing the same. It's just a matter of when. I bought 4 Bremont's last year. Just trying to hold out a bit longer before I buy this one.

Remember to post pics when you do get it 

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Stopping by the AD tomorrow. Should I pull the trigger on one of these?


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Delirious said:


> Stopping by the AD tomorrow. Should I pull the trigger on one of these?


Its a nice watch, but do you need it.


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

bounce said:


> Its a nice watch, but do you need it.


Yes. You are right. On reflection, I don't need it.

But that didn't stop me buying it anyway 


















































Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)

Delirious said:


> Yes. You are right. On reflection, I don't need it.
> 
> But that didn't stop me buying it anyway
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! That is a beauty.

I love the bronze broadsword and will likely make it my 2nd Bremont. I just can't decide which one.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Delirious said:


> Yes. You are right. On reflection, I don't need it.
> 
> But that didn't stop me buying it anyway
> 
> ...


Ha Ha, needs & wants 2 very mysterious words  .
It truly is a fantastic looking watch, congratulations & thanks for posting the great photos.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks great. I wouldn't mind a strap like that for my steel version.


----------

